# ouch!



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

http://www.snowest.com/gallery/video/1347.wmv


What a dumb [email protected]@ !!!

lol


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

OMG!:evil: :SHOCKED: 

Now that is being dedicated to your line. He must of been concentrating so hard on the water he missed something very important. Like turning!:yikes:


----------



## Evan (Jul 24, 2003)

:lol: That was as funny as the preview for "Wild Hog's"


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Now that... would suck.


Dan


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Doh!!!!!


----------



## willie (Jun 27, 2002)

still laughing:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pops0955 (Mar 25, 2004)

For Sale: snowmobile. Like new. One problem. It doesn't turn left!!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Ouch! :lol:


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

:yikes:  :smile-mad Time to take up a new hobby.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Now theres a genius:lol:


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

can we spell moron   :yikes:


----------

